# Any word on New HD Channels from E*?



## Apollog (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard any news from E*, on when they are going to launch more HD Channels? They added a bunch of new NHL HD Channels today which in my opinion is a big waste of bandwith. D* is breathing down E* neck and will soon become the NEW Undisputed KING of HD!!!!!!!!!! Come on Charlie, wake up and smell the HD!!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Apollog said:


> Has anyone heard any news from E*, on when they are going to launch more HD Channels? They added a bunch of new NHL HD Channels today which in my opinion is a big waste of bandwith. D* is breathing down E* neck and will soon become the NEW Undisputed KING of HD!!!!!!!!!! Come on Charlie, wake up and smell the HD!!!!


E*'s still the HD leader you've got Voom and you will see more HD when the"price is right". :welcome_s


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NHL channels really don't consume bandwidth. They are just RSNs mapped to other channel numbers with the blackout restrictions lifted (since one pays for the right to view).

But, simply put, there are no announced channels pending on E*. That doesn't mean that none will come - just that there has been no pre-announcements.


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

James Long said:


> NHL channels really don't consume bandwidth. They are just RSNs mapped to other channel numbers with the blackout restrictions lifted (since one pays for the right to view).
> 
> But, simply put, there are no announced channels pending on E*. That doesn't mean that none will come - just that there has been no pre-announcements.


We will get TBS HD by Christmas. The MLB will be on hiatus by then.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

Apollog said:


> Has anyone heard any news from E*, on when they are going to launch more HD Channels? They added a bunch of new NHL HD Channels today which in my opinion is a big waste of bandwith. D* is breathing down E* neck and will soon become the NEW Undisputed KING of HD!!!!!!!!!! Come on Charlie, wake up and smell the HD!!!!


damn straight..my HD menu is full of NHL and BIG 10 nonsense..what a ****ing waste...


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> NHL channels really don't consume bandwidth. They are just RSNs mapped to other channel numbers with the blackout restrictions lifted (since one pays for the right to view).
> 
> But, simply put, there are no announced channels pending on E*. That doesn't mean that none will come - just that there has been no pre-announcements.


James:

The only thing I don't understand here is I see there will be 2 NYC area games on Center Ice tonight in HD.

Florida @ Rangers and NJ Devils @ Tampa Bay. The Ranger game is on MSG and the Devils game on FSNY both in SD. Neither of these channels are available yet in HD.

So how does it not use up anymore bandwidth?

Or (just a guess) I see location abreviations in parenthesis. Does that indicate the RSN city its coming from? Neither of which is NYC. Does this also mean NYC people get blacked out of the HD tonight?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* will just use some of the HD bandwidth set aside for "game only" RSN coverage.
I believe the city shown is the "home" for the broadcast team.

I don't know the blackout rules 100%, but if CI is blacked out one should be able to tune to the HD feed of their RSN, if available. (If you're in the YES blackout area and the game is on YES you'll be out of luck on E*.)


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> E* will just use some of the HD bandwidth set aside for "game only" RSN coverage.
> I believe the city shown is the "home" for the broadcast team.
> 
> I don't know the blackout rules 100%, but if CI is blacked out one should be able to tune to the HD feed of their RSN, if available. (If you're in the YES blackout area and the game is on YES you'll be out of luck on E*.)


I never mentioned YES. We know YES vs Dish is a lost cause. And now I see.

Forget about it NYC fans.. The HD games are blacked out until MSG and FSNY come on in HD. BS! No HD for NYC here. WOW!

All I can see tonight is STL vs PHX on FSN Arizona. Big Deal!


----------

